# Opening a Representative Office in Tokyo



## Singapore Saint

Hi Everyone,

Despite Friday's events, as it stands my wife and I are still pressing on with our move to Tokyo in June. My wife's job is moving us over, while I will continue to run my business in Singapore from Tokyo, with frequent trips back.

I'm currently looking at setting up either a Branch office or Representative office in Tokyo, and am familiar with the differences between the two, but have one query if anyone can help:


If I set up a Representative Office, I know that all invoicing will have to be done through my Singapore company, which is not a problem. However, I read that a Rep Office cannot undertake "Selling or Invoicing"...

Does anyone know if this means that I cannot actively go out and search for new business in Tokyo? One of my current Singapore clients has an office in Tokyo, who I have already supplied through my Singapore office, but I assume that I would still be able deal with my Tokyo client without any restrictions, as long as my invoices to clients, purchase orders to suppliers and all incoming / outgoing payments came from my Singapore office?

A Rep office can "undertake publicity / advertising campaigns, and can purchase goods", both of which are related to selling, so I'm assuming that as long as everything goes through the Singapore office, there is no problem, however if anyone has any expert knowledge, I'd be delighted to hear from you.

I appreciate that you will all have other things on your minds at the moment, so please do not rush to reply, you probably have many more important things to do!

Many thanks,

Singapore Saint


----------

